# Still trying things..



## NewLondon88 (Mar 23, 2010)

A few we're trying out / thinking about

Important lesson I learned today:

Painting Before Coffee = Good.
Painting After Coffee = Bad.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 23, 2010)

Semper fi do or die! 


Awesome stuff!


----------



## jbostian (Mar 23, 2010)

Very cool.

Jamie


----------



## thewishman (Mar 23, 2010)

How big is the market for Charlie blanks???:tongue:

Love your experiments! Keep 'em comin'.


----------



## capcrnch (Mar 23, 2010)

The "Charlie" design is awesome!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 23, 2010)

Looking great!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 23, 2010)

Lookin good Charlie !


----------



## skiprat (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks like you are having fun with your new toys:biggrin:
Can it cut ( or pierce ) s/steel if you have the right bits? I borrowed a plasma cutter and if I can master it, then I might build a cnc table. (The plasma cutter would be one of the interchangeable heads on the Z axis)
All I need to do is win the lottery

Did you guys rob a bank or something? Did you build or buy the machine?


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 23, 2010)

thewishman said:


> How big is the market for Charlie blanks???:tongue:
> 
> Love your experiments! Keep 'em comin'.



Chris,
Dawn got a "sneak preview" of that design last night.

You'll be happy to know Charlie (One-eyed lazer wizard as he's known to friends) has received Dawn's order and confirmed delivery of five of EACH of EVERY name (Male and female) in English!!!  He has PROMISED delivery by the WEEKEND!!!!!

Charlie really IS an AMAZING guy!!!

As soon as we receive those, we plan to order every name for dogs, cats, horses and domestic llamas!!!!

Suggestions welcome!!

(Always trying to HELP, Charlie!!)


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 23, 2010)

Ed .. I'm touched. Really. I'm touched. :tongue:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 23, 2010)

Skip .. no it won't touch steel. Won't touch most metals, actually. It will do OK
on anodized aluminum (as you've seen) but the best I can do is use a ceramic
marker on metals. It won't cut that much, perhaps 1/4" wood or plastic.

Works like a plotter, except instead of moving the pen around, it moves a head
that contains a mirror to direct the laser beam. Then the beam burns away the
material that is under it


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 23, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> Ed .. I'm touched. Really. I'm touched. :tongue:




We've said that about you.  "He's a little touched!!"


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah.. and someone touched me for another $20 just this afternoon..


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 23, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> Yeah.. and someone touched me for another $20 just this afternoon..


Just what kind of places can you get touched for $20?  Is there a happy ending to this?


----------



## bitshird (Mar 23, 2010)

Charlie those are TOO COOL.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 23, 2010)

BRobbins629 said:


> Just what kind of places can you get touched for $20?  Is there a happy ending to this?



For $20?  Wow .. do YOU live in the past  :tongue:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 23, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Charlie those are TOO COOL.



Thanks... got more coming, too.  Just can't get tubes fast enough..


----------



## cozee (Mar 23, 2010)

Okay, I have been really liking everything you've posted. But now, you have gone and done it. You have finally posted something I want really bad. When will the USMC and POW blanks be available and where can I get them?


----------



## Lenny (Mar 23, 2010)

Absolutely INCREDIBLE !


----------



## JohnU (Mar 23, 2010)

Looking good Charlie.  We're going to have to talk.  I might be in need of some custom Sheriff's Dept. sierra blanks similar to that army blank.  I'll wait until your not so busy.  Nice work!


----------



## cozee (Mar 23, 2010)

Okay, okay.  After a quick check at MapQuest, I figure with the way I drive, if I were to leave right after work on Friday, and drive straight through, I can be at your front door well before lunch on Saturday!!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm sure we can fit in custom work.. but first we've got to get Exotics stocked up.
I'm even starting to look at a few of my 'work pens' and wondering if I can
strip them for the tubes..


----------



## bgibb42 (Mar 23, 2010)

Those are sweet!  Really, really like the "Charlie" blank, but it could use some improvement.  

It should read "Brian".:biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 23, 2010)

cozee said:


> Okay, okay.  After a quick check at MapQuest, I figure with the way I drive, if I were to leave right after work on Friday, and drive straight through, I can be at your front door well before lunch on Saturday!!!



you just keep heading out Rt 80 .. or course, it takes three weeks just
to get through Pennsylvania.. (I think it's one massive repeating loop..
you pass the same farmhouse about 14 times)


----------



## RAdams (Mar 23, 2010)

BRobbins629 said:


> Just what kind of places can you get touched for $20? Is there a happy ending to this?


 



I think they call it a "Full release massage" now....... damhikt:biggrin:


----------



## snyiper (Mar 24, 2010)

I need two for the LLama's!!!


----------



## USAFVET98 (Mar 24, 2010)

Ummmmmmm......  I think you are forgetting a branch........ LOL

Great job, If I wasnt so broke, id order some. IM saving up for my healthcare fine....  LOL

Seriously though, beautiful work, I am impressed. Keep'em coming.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 24, 2010)

*Not political..........., FUNNY!!!*



USAFVET98 said:


> Ummmmmmm......  I think you are forgetting a branch........ LOL
> 
> Great job, If I wasnt so broke, id order some. *IM saving up for my healthcare fine*....  LOL
> 
> Seriously though, beautiful work, I am impressed. Keep'em coming.



If you FAIL TO PAY your healthcare FINE, will they throw you in jail, where you get FREE healthcare?????:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Monty (Mar 24, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> If you FAIL TO PAY your healthcare FINE, will they throw you in jail, where you get FREE healthcare?????:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Most likely the will fine you for not paying your fine.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 24, 2010)

*Linguistics, anyone???*



Monty said:


> Most likely the will fine you for not paying your fine.




Well, THAT would be a FINE solution!!


----------



## USAFVET98 (Mar 24, 2010)

Then we have to make sure we earn enough in prison to pay or we get more time!  LOL


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 24, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> If you FAIL TO PAY your healthcare FINE, will they throw you in jail, where you get FREE healthcare?????:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



What .. and have a dancing leprechaun for a dentist?  

I"LL PAY!  I'LL PAY!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Custom Cameo - Sneak Peek*

Certainly nothing I would sell.. the Powers That Be would hound
me to the ends of the galaxy..


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *ed4copies* 

 
_If you FAIL TO PAY your healthcare FINE, will they throw you in jail, where you get FREE healthcare?????:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:_




NewLondon88 said:


> What .. and have a dancing leprechaun for a dentist?
> 
> I"LL PAY! I'LL PAY!!


 

Hey, I treat my inmate patients great!  Just today, after we took out a wisdom tooth, we reminded the inmate to sleep on his stomach in case the Tooth Fairy visits.
 
Love your blanks, Charlie!!  Think you could do some with cooks and palm trees?


----------



## USAFVET98 (Mar 24, 2010)

Maybe he shouldnt sleep on his stomach unless he has a private cell..  LOL





wdcav1952 said:


> Originally Posted by *ed4copies*
> 
> 
> _If you FAIL TO PAY your healthcare FINE, will they throw you in jail, where you get FREE healthcare?????:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:_
> ...


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 24, 2010)

wdcav1952 said:


> Think you could do some with cooks and palm trees?



Hey .. I'm still working on the Tooth Fairy..


----------



## PR_Princess (Mar 24, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> Hey .. I'm still working on the Tooth Fairy..



I thought you told me that you were working on trying to make your 
Leprechaun dance...


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 24, 2010)

PR_Princess said:


> I thought you told me that you were working on trying to make your
> Leprechaun dance...




Charlie WOULD do that, but it's like pulling teeth!!!

(Only a bona-fide, seasoned, well-practiced dentist SHOULD attempt such dangerous activities, in his dress pinks)


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 24, 2010)

so you're saying I should pull the teeth of the dancing leprechaun with the pink dress?


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 24, 2010)

*YYYYYYOOOOOOOOUUUUuuuuuuuu*

* GOT IT!!!*​


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 24, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> *YYYYYYOOOOOOOOUUUUuuuuuuuu*
> 
> * GOT IT!!!*​




Man.. .there's SO many things you have to learn in penturning..


----------



## Rfturner (Mar 25, 2010)

*Blanks*

i love the designs your have the Charlie Blanks I could see those being very popular and unique, I wish that I had a laser engraver I have to send my work out to get it done, I want an in house laser though so I can do it when ever I want. I might have to hit you up for some blanks in the future


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 25, 2010)

Ah .. you're missing the joy of staring into the beam.. :tongue:

we'll be here..


----------



## johncrane (Mar 25, 2010)

Very good Charlie!:biggrin:


----------

